# Iran Wants to be Part of CPEC, Says Rouhani



## Musafir117

NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties.

Rouhani lauded the PM Nawaz's vision which he said translated the CPEC into reality. Connectivity projects were recognised by both countries' leaders as vital to the progress of the region.

Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development. Both sides discussed opportunities for bilateral cooperation in the field of energy, especially oil, gas and electricity.

They noted that progress on Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline and electricity import from Iran would help Pakistan overcome its energy shortages in the coming years.

The Iranian president said there is a need for defence cooperation between the two countries, as they have a history of cooperation in this regard. Pakistan's security is the security of Iran, he said.

Nawaz apprised Rouhani of Indian brutalities in held Kashmir.

The Kashmiri people are victims of heinous acts of state-sponsored terrorism at the hands of Indian forces, Nawaz said, adding that the situation in the valley remains tense in the wake of the uprising after Wani's death.

The prime minister also stressed the need to build unity and cohesion within the Muslim world, particularly at a time of turmoil.

Rouhani extended an invitation to Iran to the prime minister. Nawaz accepted the invitation and said that he would visit Tehran soon.

http://www.dawn.com/news/1285404/iran-wants-to-be-part-of-cpec-says-rouhani
------------
Tera keya banne ga namak haram Afghania aww India there is no word for them 
" Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development "

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Musafir117 said:


> NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties.
> 
> Rouhani lauded the PM Nawaz's vision which he said translated the CPEC into reality. Connectivity projects were recognised by both countries' leaders as vital to the progress of the region.
> 
> Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development. Both sides discussed opportunities for bilateral cooperation in the field of energy, especially oil, gas and electricity.
> 
> They noted that progress on Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline and electricity import from Iran would help Pakistan overcome its energy shortages in the coming years.
> 
> The Iranian president said there is a need for defence cooperation between the two countries, as they have a history of cooperation in this regard. Pakistan's security is the security of Iran, he said.
> 
> Nawaz apprised Rouhani of Indian brutalities in held Kashmir.
> 
> The Kashmiri people are victims of heinous acts of state-sponsored terrorism at the hands of Indian forces, Nawaz said, adding that the situation in the valley remains tense in the wake of the uprising after Wani's death.
> 
> The prime minister also stressed the need to build unity and cohesion within the Muslim world, particularly at a time of turmoil.
> 
> Rouhani extended an invitation to Iran to the prime minister. Nawaz accepted the invitation and said that he would visit Tehran soon.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1285404/iran-wants-to-be-part-of-cpec-says-rouhani
> ------------
> Tera keya banne ga namak haram Afghania aww India there is no word for them
> " Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development "



....Only if Iranians match their words with action....Will be excellent...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## American Pakistani

This corridor should be extended to Iran, Turkeye and CAR'S.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Thəorətic Muslim

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ....Only if Iranians match their words with action....Will be excellent...



Which words are you talking about?


----------



## Vapnope

Musafir117 said:


> NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties.
> 
> Rouhani lauded the PM Nawaz's vision which he said translated the CPEC into reality. Connectivity projects were recognised by both countries' leaders as vital to the progress of the region.
> 
> Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development. Both sides discussed opportunities for bilateral cooperation in the field of energy, especially oil, gas and electricity.
> 
> They noted that progress on Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline and electricity import from Iran would help Pakistan overcome its energy shortages in the coming years.
> 
> The Iranian president said there is a need for defence cooperation between the two countries, as they have a history of cooperation in this regard. Pakistan's security is the security of Iran, he said.
> 
> Nawaz apprised Rouhani of Indian brutalities in held Kashmir.
> 
> The Kashmiri people are victims of heinous acts of state-sponsored terrorism at the hands of Indian forces, Nawaz said, adding that the situation in the valley remains tense in the wake of the uprising after Wani's death.
> 
> The prime minister also stressed the need to build unity and cohesion within the Muslim world, particularly at a time of turmoil.
> 
> Rouhani extended an invitation to Iran to the prime minister. Nawaz accepted the invitation and said that he would visit Tehran soon.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1285404/iran-wants-to-be-part-of-cpec-says-rouhani
> ------------
> Tera keya banne ga namak haram Afghania aww India there is no word for them
> " Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development "


Expect such comments
1 - You don't know anything, Iran is working for India to sabotage CPEC
2 - Iran will never do it, we have billions of dollars of deals with them they will not risk so many billion of dollars 
3 - Pakistan cannot offer anything to Iran in CPEC, there are no economical benefits of this failed project 
4 - Chahbar is waaaaay better than Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Musafir117

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ....Only if Iranians match their words with action....Will be excellent...


Iran have nothing relate with India its India who trying to relate with them as they doing with Afghans. India need Iran, Iran dosent need India. Chabahar port to link with Afhan or with India is one sided story which have their own different versions according to suits their situations. 
CPEC more close to the realities which gonna help both Iran and Pakistan with other.



Vapnope said:


> Expect such comments
> 1 - You don't know anything, Iran is working for India to sabotage CPEC
> 2 - Iran will never do it, we have billions of dollars of deals with them they will not risk so many billion of dollars
> 3 - Pakistan cannot offer anything to Iran in CPEC, there are no economical benefits of this failed project
> 4 - Chahbar is waaaaay better than Gwadar


Genius read the news again it's not I'm saying its President of Iran Saying now go and ask them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Vapnope

Musafir117 said:


> Genius read the news again it's not I'm saying its President of Iran Saying now go and ask them.


You missed the sarcasm bro ..

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pandora

Iran has a lot to gain as they can provide an alternative route to central asia for CPEC. Afghanis can go suck on sour lemons of india while we build our economies together.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Cyberian

Rouhani talking nonsense again.

Pakistan-Iran bilateral trade stands at $268 million annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Musafir117

Vapnope said:


> You missed the sarcasm bro ..


haha sorry bro with Indian related stuff no sarcasm specially three days things are quite serious:wink:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## !eon

They were not making another route through Cha Bahar ?
And Cha Bahar being operated by Inida, how they would stop import RAW agents into Iran ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UniverseWatcher

looks like Iran finally came to its senses and realized a stable Baluchistan is more important for there borders with benefit

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

So what happened to Modi "masterstroke" of encircling Pakistan via Char bahar when the host nation itself wants to be part of CPEC? Goons in India simply dont understand. Both Saudis and Iranians will be competing with each other in coming days to export their oil to world biggest energy hungry market which is China, via CPEC. Indians are very small fishes when stakes are as high for those who are involved in CPEC project.

More states getting involved in CPEC and having economic stakes in the project means resounding success. Pakistan should let both Iran and Saudi use the trade corridor for their energy exports to China, its a win win situation for all, both from economical and strategic sense. The biggest loser will be America, as for India, its just a sidekick.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Thəorətic Muslim said:


> Which words are you talking about?



The words and statements said by Iranian president...They give statement in favor of Pakistan but practically they do little to make Pakistan feel to consider them as friends....We stayed neutral in Yemen and we got Kulbhusan jhadev , an indian terrorist/spy, from Iran in return....

I hope it changes soon...Both countries need to come closer and must work to end misconceptions....



Vapnope said:


> Expect such comments
> 1 - You don't know anything, Iran is working for India to sabotage CPEC
> 2 - Iran will never do it, we have billions of dollars of deals with them they will not risk so many billion of dollars
> 3 - Pakistan cannot offer anything to Iran in CPEC, there are no economical benefits of this failed project
> 4 - Chahbar is waaaaay better than Gwadar



....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## somebozo

We would want to come up with some kind of security pact with them first otherwise unregulated Iranian access to CPEC means Chahbar will become hub of Indian espionage and terrorist activities in Pakistan....Rouhani can bark all he wants...we must make our own decisions...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HAIDER

Turkey wants Iran to join the CPEC for extended trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

HAIDER said:


> Turkey wants Iran to join the CPEC for extended trade.



Already Pakistan-Iran-Turkey trade railways is functioning but not much traffic..linking it to CPEC with create a large land transit route linking Europe, Eurasia, Central Asia and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kambojaric

Isolated Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## somebozo

Kambojaric said:


> Isolated Pakistan!



Wait for some news to pop in few days..CPEC will be used to spread terrorism by Pakistan..
Source : Indian media!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chauvinist

Being an ally of India in developing Chabahar..Are they trustworthy???
Hell No...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## volatile

It is more than Important to get as many countries as possible to partner in the CPEC to raise the stakes for all so no one dares to sabotage it .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viper0011.

Musafir117 said:


> NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties. "



I thought Iran was supposed to shed tears with India? Here, they are going rogue and turning backs on India wanting direct trade . Some folks from a special country would probably be really hurt. How could Iran cheat on them??

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Viper0011. said:


> I thought Iran was supposed to shed tears with India? Here, they are going rogue and turning backs on India wanting direct trade . Some folks from a special country would probably be really hurt. How could Iran cheat on them??


Charisma of Nawaz Sherif?

talk about Bitch slapping Modi's "Isolate Pakistani drive"



somebozo said:


> We would want to come up with some kind of security pact with them first otherwise unregulated Iranian access to CPEC means Chahbar will become hub of Indian espionage and terrorist activities in Pakistan....Rouhani can bark all he wants...we must make our own decisions...


Rohani is not "barking" he is pinching Modi's hair buttttt
even if its just mere words .. they go against the Modi's grand plan of Isolating Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan is isolated *

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Baba Google

DjSmg said:


> looks like Iran finally came to its senses and realized a stable Baluchistan is more important for there borders with benefit






Chauvinist said:


> Being an ally of India in developing Chabahar..Are they trustworthy???
> Hell No...



I believe Iran was always in their senses, Iran needs Pakistan; its us making problems because of KSA and since Afghanistan is not on our side anymore I believe its a great opportunity to work with Iran, we shud complete the gas pipeline and we shud also let em build oil refinery in Gwadar.

they were interested in Gwadar and if we give them access to Gwadar now and make some assurances from our side thn india kya cheez hai yaar, remember we have a great history with Iran, and let me make this very very clear, Iran is here to stay and so are we. I dont think Iran hamain dhoka dayga they have much bigger problems.

And this way we can teach some lesson to afghanis as well, we can close our borders for good and we can make them beg.

China is becoming a superpower soon and if india wants to compete with China they need natural gas, and the only way they can get natural gas is from Iran through Pakistan lol. its a win win situation for Pakistan sir g. We can have Kashmir without a single gunshot lol. We should let Iran be a part of CPEC.

Bara socho sir g!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Iran cannot be trusted because they assisted Yadav & GOD knows how many more Indian agents are working in Iran against Pakistan. Yadav arrest is a prove that they make their way into Pakistan through Iran & also Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Waleed Azzam

Iranian regime is someone you can never trust, They Will change Their opinion every 2nd Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

!eon said:


> Cha Bahar ?


Are you guy's so gullible to buy into Indian hot air? Indian's are notorious for making lot of sound but no bite. Chah Bahar is all talk. How long have the Indian's been talking about Chah Chah Bahar?

Yet please produce me one tangible fact o the ground? I mean other than headlines that are regurgitated again and again designed to get Pakistani's riled up. And looks like it works.

Can any one you guy's produce one fact on the ground in Chah Bahar? One fact on the ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Khanate

Kaptaan said:


> Are you guy's so gullible to buy into Indian hot air? Indian's are notorious for making lot of sound but no bite. Chah Bahar is all talk. How long have the Indian's been talking about Chah Chah Bahar?
> 
> Yet please produce me one tangible fact o the ground? I mean other than headlines that are regurgitated again and again designed to get Pakistani's riled up. And looks like it works.
> 
> Can any one you guy's produce one fact on the ground in Chah Bahar? One fact on the ground?




Its gotten so bad that now Indians are asking Indians to not trust their own media. 

Huffington Post (India): In War Season, Beware Of Disinformation Campaigns

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LA se Karachi

Now this is good news. Earlier, only a government official in Iran expressed interest in joining CPEC. It's a lot better to hear it from the President. Hopefully this will materialize into action down the road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Menace2Society

Iran-Pak need to focus on increasing trade volume. Less talk from Pak side, build the pipeline. buy their gas and trade.

Both are neighbors, both of you are not going anywhere. Both are enlightened Muslim states. Make it right. Too much turmoil in Muslim world. Collaborate and make each other more prosperous and stronger.

Stop listening to countries who don't wish the same because there are many haters out there all wanting you to be enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## !eon

Chabahar is fact. I dont want to live in dream land of iranian mulla.
And using of RAW in shadow of chabahar is also fact.
Those who want to buy mulla's twisting words can happily do so.




Kaptaan said:


> Are you guy's so gullible to buy into Indian hot air? Indian's are notorious for making lot of sound but no bite. Chah Bahar is all talk. How long have the Indian's been talking about Chah Chah Bahar?
> 
> Yet please produce me one tangible fact o the ground? I mean other than headlines that are regurgitated again and again designed to get Pakistani's riled up. And looks like it works.
> 
> Can any one you guy's produce one fact on the ground in Chah Bahar? One fact on the ground?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

!eon said:


> Chabahar is fact.


Claiming something as fact does* not* make it fact. Give me some *evidence*, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## !eon

Kaptaan said:


> Claiming something as fact does* not* make it fact. Give me some *evidence*, please.


There is no city with name of chabahar. There was no contract between India and Iran. Pakistan never captured any RAW agent, not a high not a low level.
Now I believe mulla.
Thanks, kindly dont waste my time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

!eon said:


> There is no city with name of chabahar. There was no contract between India and Iran. Pakistan never captured any RAW agent, not a high not a low level.
> Now I believe mulla.
> Thanks, kindly dont waste my time.


Retard give me the evidence.


----------



## somebozo

Chauvinist said:


> Being an ally of India in developing Chabahar..Are they trustworthy???
> Hell No...



Chor machaye shor!


----------



## !eon

Kaptaan said:


> Retard give me the evidence.


There are no evidence for retard who sees through mulla's eyes.



!eon said:


> There is no city with name of chabahar. There was no contract between India and Iran. Pakistan never captured any RAW agent, not a high not a low level.
> Now I believe mulla.
> Thanks, kindly dont waste my time.


----------



## Salza

Pakistan economic future lies with China-Iran-Turkey NOT any useless SAARC country. Pakistan should opt out SAARC and deny any geographical space to India and Afghanistan until they learn to respect us. Pakistan omission from the group will actually a lost for India and Afghanistan in a longer run once CPEC becomes operational. Pakistan never achieved and anything from SAARC and in future will not anyways.


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Musafir117 said:


> NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties.
> 
> Rouhani lauded the PM Nawaz's vision which he said translated the CPEC into reality. Connectivity projects were recognised by both countries' leaders as vital to the progress of the region.
> 
> Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development. Both sides discussed opportunities for bilateral cooperation in the field of energy, especially oil, gas and electricity.
> 
> They noted that progress on Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline and electricity import from Iran would help Pakistan overcome its energy shortages in the coming years.
> 
> The Iranian president said there is a need for defence cooperation between the two countries, as they have a history of cooperation in this regard. Pakistan's security is the security of Iran, he said.
> 
> Nawaz apprised Rouhani of Indian brutalities in held Kashmir.
> 
> The Kashmiri people are victims of heinous acts of state-sponsored terrorism at the hands of Indian forces, Nawaz said, adding that the situation in the valley remains tense in the wake of the uprising after Wani's death.
> 
> The prime minister also stressed the need to build unity and cohesion within the Muslim world, particularly at a time of turmoil.
> 
> Rouhani extended an invitation to Iran to the prime minister. Nawaz accepted the invitation and said that he would visit Tehran soon.
> 
> http://www.dawn.com/news/1285404/iran-wants-to-be-part-of-cpec-says-rouhani
> ------------
> Tera keya banne ga namak haram Afghania aww India there is no word for them
> " Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development "




We look forward to promote global peace with Iran and also in middle east and try to move with all parties (in middle east) in a mutually respectful environment. And resolving issues by friendly meetings in region

Obviously more focused on trade and economy and fighting falling conditions of security in region.

We are thankful to all of OIC for their support on inportant issue of Kashmir 

With iran being so close to our border we hope trade can flow equally to Iran and to Middle east

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cocomo

Chauvinist said:


> Being an ally of India in developing Chabahar..Are they trustworthy???
> Hell No...




I think they want to have similar relations that we do vis-a-vis Saudi and Iran.


----------



## 925boy

!eon said:


> There is no city with name of chabahar. There was no contract between India and Iran. Pakistan never captured any RAW agent, not a high not a low level.
> Now I believe mulla.
> Thanks, kindly dont waste my time.


This is rubbish. India signed a tentative $500M deal with Iran THIS YEAR on Chabahar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 925boy

Its obvious Iran can and will add value to the CPEC project. Pakistan is clearly and already violence and terrorism ridden, Iran is not, currently that is. How wont Iran help and improve chance of success of CPEC project?


----------



## !eon

925boy said:


> This is rubbish. India signed a tentative $500M deal with Iran THIS YEAR on Chabahar.



There are some Pakistanis, more loyal to Irani mulla than the mulla himself. These are not facts in their eyes and they think everyone should turn blind eye towards Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M. A. Rehmani

First they disagree, then they start barking and ultimately they start following you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

Good Iran sees india is creating chabhar only to counter Pakistan once Pak factor gone india will take back it's investment no future of chabhar better make Pakistan strong as neighbors Iran get benefits unlimited time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MAliJutt

if Iran will join CPEC it will make benefits for India and Iran. Are we really mad?


----------



## 925boy

Super Falcon said:


> Good Iran sees india is creating chabhar only to counter Pakistan once Pak factor gone india will take back it's investment no future of chabhar better make Pakistan strong as neighbors Iran get benefits unlimited time


Stop taking it personal. How reliable Is Pakistan's Gwadar? Even chinese know its not very reliable..if not why such huge security budget/protocols for CPEC? Iran is creating alternatives...for progressive countries like INdia that Pakistan wants to block out. Its called international diplomacy.


----------



## AsianLion

How? on What capacity ? What role can Iran play?


----------



## war&peace

PaklovesTurkiye said:


> ....Only if Iranians match their words with action....Will be excellent...


If he is not interested or sincere...then why would he give such a statement? Would like to enlighten us bro?


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

war&peace said:


> If he is not interested or sincere...then why would he give such a statement? Would like to enlighten us bro?



Just to please Pakistanis and to portray Iranians as our well wisher...Why dis they fired on our territory? They speak something, they do something else....


----------



## Manidabest

it is a good thing i mean Iranians r true allies and they helped us against india before and regarding firing on our border is not because they hate Pakistanis but because we dont manned our border with iran properly ..most of our forces r deployed either on eastern border or on border with afghanistan ...


----------



## 925boy

AsianUnion said:


> How? on What capacity ? What role can Iran play?


what role CANT Iran play?


----------



## BHarwana

NEW YORK: Iranian President Hassan Rouhani in a meeting with Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif on the sidelines of the UNGA on Wednesday expressed a desire to be part of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) as both leaders expressed satisfaction over the positive trajectory in Pak-Iran bilateral ties.

Rouhani lauded the PM Nawaz's vision which he said translated the CPEC into reality. Connectivity projects were recognised by both countries' leaders as vital to the progress of the region.

Rouhani said Iran considers Pakistan’s economic development as its own development. Both sides discussed opportunities for bilateral cooperation in the field of energy, especially oil, gas and electricity.

They noted that progress on Iran-Pakistan gas pipeline and electricity import from Iran would help Pakistan overcome its energy shortages in the coming years.

The Iranian president said there is a need for defence cooperation between the two countries, as they have a history of cooperation in this regard. Pakistan's security is the security of Iran, he said.

Nawaz apprised Rouhani of Indian brutalities in held Kashmir.

The Kashmiri people are victims of heinous acts of state-sponsored terrorism at the hands of Indian forces, Nawaz said, adding that the situation in the valley remains tense in the wake of the uprising after Wani's death.

The prime minister also stressed the need to build unity and cohesion within the Muslim world, particularly at a time of turmoil.

Rouhani extended an invitation to Iran to the prime minister. Nawaz accepted the invitation and said that he would visit Tehran soon.
http://www.dawn.com/news/1285404


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Don't see why Free Trade and Defence pact cannot be added to mix , since Iran is right across it would help both nations.

Iran should however sort the regional issue (With Saudia) under the umbrella of OIC
Iranian President Hassan Rouhani should perhaps visit Pakistan

Neighbours don't need an invite , the visit and exchange should happen more frequently

May be even have a Trilateral meeting with Putin


----------



## Mrc

I welcome iran...
Iran is.gateway to.turkey and turkey is gateway to 3 continents ...asia europe and africa


----------

